# Skinny Fountain pen



## Crayman (Apr 23, 2009)

Can any one tell me the thinest fountian pen kit available. I have a customer how has bought a few Sierra's, but was asking if I had fountian pens. I showed her a JR gent and American flat top, she said they both were to large for a womens hand. She has been using an old Schaffer? from high school 20+ years ago. 

Thanks in advance for and info and help, the informatin the the group has been great in the past.


----------



## alphageek (Apr 23, 2009)

Put me in this list too.... I make jr gents for my fountains, but I've been asked for a thinner one.    Please not that I'd prefer a decent quality kit so I'd really like to see something in a ti gold, platinum, etc.

(and no, i'm really not ready to do a kitless yet!)


----------



## jtison (Apr 23, 2009)

*Like Euro style?*

With a section diameter ranging from 0.310 inch at the very bottom to 0.360 at the tippy top, I can't get away from the European style FP kits that Woodcraft sells. I don't remember if you can get them in the Cobalt Gold finish or not.

My hands are really big, but my fingers are skinny, so I don't prefer the much wider El Grande and bigger section sizes. Or maybe I was just taught to write with skinny instruments 

I am not -- however -- in love with the way the cap receiver end of the barrel is designed. Every one of those I press together I get crooked somehow.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 24, 2009)

Consider a Baron with one of Lou's semi-flex nibs.

No disrespect intended, but if you want to get into making fountain pens, I would spend some time using one, learning about the components of the fountain pen, what inks to recommend, and also to spell it correctly.  Most fountain pen users feel that writing with a fountain pen lends a bit of elegance to their scrivened pages.  In other words, there can be a touch of snobbery to the use of a fountain pen.  Trust me, I'm not knocking it as I am currently writing with a blend of two inks to get just the right turquoise.


----------



## ironman (May 7, 2009)

csusa has a artisan fountain pen its pretty small


----------



## mrcook4570 (May 7, 2009)

You are not going to find a thinner fountain pen than those listed above.  All of their sections are interchangeable, and thus are the same diameter.  Some have larger bodies, but the grip diameter is the same on all.

The only way to streamline the cap and body is to make your own parts.


----------



## ed4copies (May 7, 2009)

Whenever this comes up, I try to remind the customer that the "international refill" is 8.5mm in diameter (nearly 5/16"), if you leave a sixteenth of material all the way around, you have a 7/16" diameter.  About a sixteenth smaller than the b2b jr gent.

So, how much difference will that make to them?  Meanwhile, you have to eliminate the brass support, so you best not drop your pen or leave it in the hot car!!


----------



## workinforwood (May 7, 2009)

Great thing about fountain pens is it's easy to make your own custom version which can be nearly any size you want.  I'd subscribe to Lou's website because soon he will be selling the entire fountain sections and the tap to go with it so you can tap your blank and screw in the section. You won't need tubes or a kit at all.  You can make your own clip or salvage a clip from the ole parts box that I think we all have laying about the shop.


----------



## John Eberly (May 8, 2009)

ironman said:


> csusa has a artisan fountain pen its pretty small


 
The Artisan pen is pretty small (thin anyway), but the cap is held in place with a plastic snap gizzie.  I've found it hard to cap the pen without catching the nib and bending it.  Also seems to leak and gum up the inside of the cap.


----------

